# buying used popup



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm new to the folding tent trailers (popups) and would like some advice as to common problems these trailers develop and tips on how to check them out. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I have a friend in the Buda area that is selling one if you would like to take a look at it. He is selling it due to lack of use.

However, no help with your original questions


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a Jayco Eagle 14' (28' when open) with a big slide out and dual axles. Fridge, toilet, a/c, shower...all the bells and whistles for a pup. Make sure you don't store it wet (that is, let the canvas dry before closing). We have loved ours because of easy storage, maintenace and I don't have to purchase a larger tow vehicle--can pull with my SUV. Some older coleman models had some roof issues with cracking that led to leaks. Just like anything else, make sure you look it over and check the floor for soft spots mold or mildew. feel free to reach out if you have any questions, happy to help! Also, maybe check out www.popupportal.com A lot of great info on that site.

Happy Camping!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

This topic has been covered extensively on here so there's lots of good info if you use the search feature on this forum. We had a pop up for years and enjoyed it but would never buy another one. They leak, they are horrendously hot in the summer except for nighttime, and they are very scary in a thunderstorm. It's not much more than a glorified tent on wheels. The cables that lift the top usually require lots of maintenance or they eventually break and you're screwed. The advantages of a pop up are ease of towing and ease of storage, but that's about where it ends. If I had to do over again I would stay away from the pop-ups and go for a small, tow behind, hard sided camper. Much more durable and enjoyable and not much difference in the price (if your going pre-owned, and you should). Good luck and happy camping.


----------



## Elturbobug (Sep 9, 2012)

I had a big Jayco that was lifted so we could take it to PINS. We spent a week at a time down at the 50 mile marker every year for 3-4 years. It had a really good a/c system that would keep it like an ice box day and night. The trick was cutting inserts for the windows as a radiant barrier. We used that foil covered bubble wrap insulation from a big box store. They stored easily under the mattresses when not in use.

Make sure what ever you consider getting has a one piece roof and does not sag anywhere...especially where the a/c mounts.

Ours was fairly old and had the two piece roof that leaked like crazy. Not a little leak...a friggin waterfall. I called Jayco and they were willing to make a new one that was 1 piece for $3500 delivered to a local rv center. I passed.

My family loved that thing.

I feel it is a cheap way to get into rv'ing to see it you like it. Buy used and look for a steal. They are out there.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Agreed, I could search, but what fun is that LOL. Thanks for the link OGD, that forum will answer most any question I could come up with.


----------

